# Alguns estados do usa proibem vendade de cães em loja



## camrov8 (15 Set 2014 às 19:13)

http://miami.racked.com/archives/20...oon-ban-the-sale-of-puppies-in-pet-stores.php
 Varios estados americanos estão a proibir a venda de cães e gatos em lojas, por motivos de bem estar animal,


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 22:04)

se não sabem o que fazer com os milhares ou milhões de animais abandonados, pra quê fazer negócio com novos animais?


----------



## belem (17 Set 2014 às 12:44)

Por mim até deveriam haver restrições para a venda e aquisição de cães também entre particulares e em todo o mundo.

Há muita gente que tem cão por ter, e quem sofrem são os animais.

E depois quando se apercebem do grau de responsabilidade que é ter cães, abandonam-nos.


----------

